# T28 Turbo Oil Drain Gasket?



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Can anyone help me find an oil drain gasket for my turbo? I have this aluminum oil drain flange with this gasket that was too small width-wise.

IIRC, the T25 and T28 should have the same oil drain shape/outlet. Anyone please correct me if I am wrong.

Anyone know where I can get a T28 (GTi-R) oil drain gasket?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I used the ATP gasket and it's worked fine so far...if you have to cut out some of the hole for it, do so.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> Can anyone help me find an oil drain gasket for my turbo? I have this aluminum oil drain flange with this gasket that was too small width-wise.
> 
> IIRC, the T25 and T28 should have the same oil drain shape/outlet. Anyone please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a T28 (GTi-R) oil drain gasket?


Forget that noise. Use some Hondabond!


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

Fine layer of sikaflex/threebond. It's not under pressure so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------

